# Got good news and bad news



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

The good news is this morning I woke up to a surprise. One of my little Variegated girls (who I thought wasn't too far along as she was so small, belly wise) has popped out six tiny pinkies. They all look good and mummy is fine. This is my first litter from show types and first Varie litter.

The bad new is the other Variegated, who has been her pal for some time, seems to have miscarried. I seperated her a few days ago, because it looked like she had the beginnings of something else my mice had a while back, so she was in her own cage. I've been cleaning her up every day or so, then I woke up this morning to find little pink blobs all around her cage. She was also supposedly pregnant, but because of belly size, I couldn't tell again. Anyways, small, liquidy looking pink things are all around her cage. The only thing that I can think is miscarrige.

What do I do about her? Let her recover for a few days and see if she seems better, or is there something else I can do?


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

I`m not a breeder but this sounds as if she`s given birth far too early or something internal has gone wrong, poor mousie.  I would definately rest her and let her live with company (other females). If you breed her again, you have no way of telling if this will happen again. Especially if you feel there was something wrong with her before this happened. What was it that your other mice had a while back that you seen in this female and how long ago? Maybe that will explain things? Were they related?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Make sure the one that miscarried gets extra treats and is kept warm and comfortable, and she should be fine.


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

They were not related, racing mouse. I only got this female at the end of January. They had diarrhoea before and it swept through the whole of my stock. That's what I thought she had at first. Now it looks like it was just the beginnings of the miscarrige.


----------



## cristowe (Feb 13, 2011)

I hope your mouse will be o.k.
I breed cavies and if one of my sows has a miscarriage i let her get over it and get back to normal, then i mate her again, if she again miscarries, i retire her into my big group of sows and dont brred her again. Sometimes the second time round everything goes well.x


----------

